# Kentucky coffee tree



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Man does not live by bread alone. Real coffee is just not going to grow here.
The Kentucky coffee tree has been used in the past. PLEASE read carefully it can be poisonous if beans are not roasted.
It is not the only plant like that cashews are if not roasted also.
I will be looking into this more. I am sights this sight only because they list all the info in one place
Kentucky coffeetree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wonder how closely the drink you make from it resembles coffee, it would have to be pretty close to be worth bothering with.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Chicory is also another one.. It is used in a lot of Cajun coffee's..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have had chicory. It is a marginally tolerable substitute for coffee.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Hard to beat the real thing but works in a pinch..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing replaces real coffee but may have to get use to it


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the absence of coffee would be one of my biggest concerns during a long-term scenario. I guess I could get use to a substitute, but it wouldn't be my choice to do without it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The one thing with coffee is that it is easy as hell to store as long as you are storing green beans. We have a bit more than 125 pounds on hand right now and I was just thinking about ordering another 50 pound bag. For Mrs Inor and myself, we go through about a pound per week. I expect that would double if our family and the the rest of our group were here. But still, I figure 125 pounds should last about a year or more. After that period of time, I would think at least some trade would resume (I hope).


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

one of my preps is a large amount of freeze dried Community Coffee. Y'all ought to see my wife before her first cup of coffee in the morning...think zombies are scary? She bites and ain't nowhere dead yet!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

At any given time I have between a few hundred to twenty five hundred pounds of green coffee on hand. If the S decides to hit the fan, I just hope it's right after I receive a shipment!


----------

